# Senior Members



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have re joined after a long hiatus the first person to approach me is this guy Kiwipaulie ...He has jumped on a post I wrote being nasty In fact you Admin deleted a post he wrote that I didn't see...If this is the way senior members behave when a new person comes here and posts in your forum it doesn't boad well for the future of your site does it I wrote a post that had no names just my feelings on a certain subject and now I am being harassed to the point of trying to get my IP address!!!! I should be allowed to air my opinion with out someone like Kiwipaulie and his friend trolling my account and calling me names, new members should be ,made welcome ESPECIALLY BY SENIOR MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM if you are going to lie and bully people and push people out because you don't like someones opinion THAN MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEAVE if you cant act like an adult and respect other people again it is you who should go somewhere else no wonder the new members are scarce in here..I have been accused of being a pig because I am sick of people being selfish yet tooting there horn and waiving there flag AND TRUST ME HE HAD NO INTENTION OF HELPING ANYONE what he meant was I WANT TO TOOT MY HORN and then rub it in your face....all I wanted to do was come here and meet new people but NOOO i get pounced on by this guy ....I have written an email to you admin a personal message and now this message ...This bullying of new and old members needs to stop ...like I said NOT ENOUGH COMMUNITY GOING ON and very little grown up behavior... I know you are not god but like I said a SENIOR MEMBER harassing a brand new member trying to claim the forum as there own is not OK I look forward to your reply


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 28, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> I have re joined after a long hiatus the first person to approach me is this guy Kiwipaulie ...He has jumped on a post I wrote being nasty In fact you Admin deleted a post he wrote that I didn't see...If this is the way senior members behave when a new person comes here and posts in your forum it doesn't boad well for the future of your site does it I wrote a post that had no names just my feelings on a certain subject and now I am being harassed to the point of trying to get my IP address!!!! I should be allowed to air my opinion with out someone like Kiwipaulie and his friend trolling my account and calling me names, new members should be ,made welcome ESPECIALLY BY SENIOR MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM if you are going to lie and bully people and push people out because you don't like someones opinion THAN MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEAVE if you cant act like an adult and respect other people again it is you who should go somewhere else no wonder the new members are scarce in here..I have been accused of being a pig because I am sick of people being selfish yet tooting there horn and waiving there flag AND TRUST ME HE HAD NO INTENTION OF HELPING ANYONE what he meant was I WANT TO TOOT MY HORN and then rub it in your face....all I wanted to do was come here and meet new people but NOOO i get pounced on by this guy ....I have written an email to you admin a personal message and now this message ...This bullying of new and old members needs to stop ...like I said NOT ENOUGH COMMUNITY GOING ON and very little grown up behavior... I know you are not god but like I said a SENIOR MEMBER harassing a brand new member trying to claim the forum as there own is not OK I look forward to your reply


HE has just bposted again please put a stop to this harrasment please it is unfair and Kiwipaul should know better maqybe this is why NO ONE mentions this place as a nice place to meet new like minded people sorry but has to be said


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 28, 2014)

*kiwipaulie replied to the thread A better way to tell where members are situated. There may be more posts after this.*
9:57 PM

*kiwipaulie quoted your post in the thread A better way to tell where members are situated.*
9:16 PM

*kiwipaulie quoted your post in the thread A better way to tell where members are situated.*
8:26 PM

*kiwipaulie quoted your post in the thread A better way to tell where members are situated.*
8:09 PM

*kiwipaulie replied to the thread A better way to tell where members are situated. There may be more posts after this.*
4:47 PM
for your perusal


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 28, 2014)

OP made my brain hurt so I'm lost.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm sorry that another member is bothering you. The offensive posts have been deleted.

We have a nifty feature called the Ignore List, you can put that member on your list, and you will not see their posts in the future. I suggest you do that for this member.

And please disregard any idle threats concerning your IP address or your personal security. No one will be able to discover your IP or your location unless you tell them.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> I have re joined after a long hiatus the first person to approach me is this guy Kiwipaulie ...He has jumped on a post I wrote being nasty In fact you Admin deleted a post he wrote that I didn't see...If this is the way senior members behave when a new person comes here and posts in your forum it doesn't boad well for the future of your site does it I wrote a post that had no names just my feelings on a certain subject and now I am being harassed to the point of trying to get my IP address!!!! I should be allowed to air my opinion with out someone like Kiwipaulie and his friend trolling my account and calling me names, new members should be ,made welcome ESPECIALLY BY SENIOR MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM if you are going to lie and bully people and push people out because you don't like someones opinion THAN MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEAVE if you cant act like an adult and respect other people again it is you who should go somewhere else no wonder the new members are scarce in here..I have been accused of being a pig because I am sick of people being selfish yet tooting there horn and waiving there flag AND TRUST ME HE HAD NO INTENTION OF HELPING ANYONE what he meant was I WANT TO TOOT MY HORN and then rub it in your face....all I wanted to do was come here and meet new people but NOOO i get pounced on by this guy ....I have written an email to you admin a personal message and now this message ...This bullying of new and old members needs to stop ...like I said NOT ENOUGH COMMUNITY GOING ON and very little grown up behavior... I know you are not god but like I said a SENIOR MEMBER harassing a brand new member trying to claim the forum as there own is not OK I look forward to your reply


oh well at least you have a friend in Angel959


----------



## vostok (Nov 28, 2014)

*Many members senior ..new.. or other have bitched at management about the conduct of other members here on RIU since its inception
truth is that they are VOLUNTEERS, unpaid, not very bright, are patient, and forgiving, and above all self serving, and extremely judgmental, just like you.. him ..and them ..don't piss them off, or like most Mericans will victimize you ...just for fun

This site has no major sponsor, that means no money coming in, so until the day its taken over by a corporate dick with hard rules, and lotsa cash
enjoy the ride, don't fuck the cart, or you to can join GC see what real canna forum is all about? ....lol
*


----------



## DeeTee (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your situation, but as said, use the ignore button if he bothers you so much, there are many good members here in this forum, I've been to others that are worse, that being said, may I be the first to welcome you and hope to see you again here.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 28, 2014)

LOL, I will wash my hands of this member and ignore after this. 

Before I ignore you, maybe you should just try to be nice for once, it might pay off in he long run. As per our conversation, I was actually going to help you. Sorry you may be or may not be a cop, but either way it looks dodgy a new member comes on and then just seeks out weed

Hope you sort your problems out and ps.

Your wife Jane (I will do you the courtesy and not post her full name) is kinda cute, but a little bit old for me


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I'm sorry that another member is bothering you. The offensive posts have been deleted.
> 
> We have a nifty feature called the Ignore List, you can put that member on your list, and you will not see their posts in the future. I suggest you do that for this member.
> 
> ...


I would like to let you know that you have well not you have blocked my wife I have sent a report but thanks for your


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

DeeTee said:


> Sorry to hear of your situation, but as said, use the ignore button if he bothers you so much, there are many good members here in this forum, I've been to others that are worse, that being said, may I be the first to welcome you and hope to see you again here.


Thanks again was just a wee bit shocked as a brand spanking new member I notice other new members feel the very same way SO THANKS FOR BEING SO GRACIOUS...I think a reminder to senior members of the ignore button may be more fitting


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Many members senior ..new.. or other have bitched at management about the conduct of other members here on RIU since its inception
> truth is that they are VOLUNTEERS, unpaid, not very bright, are patient, and forgiving, and above all self serving, and extremely judgmental, just like you.. him ..and them ..don't piss them off, or like most Mericans will victimize you ...just for fun
> 
> This site has no major sponsor, that means no money coming in, so until the day its taken over by a corporate dick with hard rules, and lotsa cash
> enjoy the ride, don't fuck the cart, or you to can join GC see what real canna forum is all about? ....lol*


You are so right andf thanks for letting us in on that we as new members (well my wife has had an account for sometime but was not impressed so never came back)we dont always know these things


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> OP made my brain hurt so I'm lost.


Soory friend came here to meet some like minded peeps and have had nothing but abuse and harrasment including banning my wife because we use the same IP a simple check would have sorted that but I suspect kiwipaulie orchestrated that one


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

your 'wife' ha. why would you and your 'wife' have conversations on your profile page? Couldn't you just turn to 'her' and talk in real life? You aren't too bright are you?.


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Again as above the harrasment of new members should not be tolerated!! One of kiwipaulies mates NO GREAT SURPRISES THERE YOU DO NOT OWN THIS FORUM and you are upsetting other new members take a look idiots*


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2014)

Your argument goes both ways mate. If you can't handle the reality of the internet, then maybe _you_ should leave.

And i like that you make this thread trying to claim moral high ground and then resort to calling other member idiot. Maybe there is a good reason people have been acting towards you the way they have


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

kiwipaulie said:


> LOL, I will wash my hands of this member and ignore after this.
> 
> Before I ignore you, maybe you should just try to be nice for once, it might pay off in he long run. As per our conversation, I was actually going to help you. Sorry you may be or may not be a cop, but either way it looks dodgy a new member comes o
> 
> ...


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Your argument goes both ways mate. If you can't handle the reality of the internet, then maybe _you_ should leave.
> 
> And i like that you make this thread trying to claim moral high ground and then resort to calling other member idiot. Maybe there is a good reason people have been acting towards you the way they have


I can handle what I dont accept is coming to a forum and being harrassed my wife being hit up for pics and self ritous idiots talking about things they know nothing about ok sorry but it needs to stop!!!! Also I am the NEWBIE here not these other nasty pieces of walking shit ok airing your opinion is FINE harrasment IS NOT Oh she after trolling for IPs and I forgot getting my wife banned she has been a member here longer than others here too but we will fix that and I am not going to be run off because of idiots like kiwipaulie and co


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

"it needs to stop" awwww.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2014)

You're a newbie already calling members idiots...  I'd advise you to go create a new account, because not a chance you'll get a shred of respect from anyone now your colours have been shown. Follow your own advice and just leave.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> lol - see begging again mate LMAO sore much - hmmm and you are obv a FAG!





DebonaireBeef06 said:


> lol limit your gay ass profile. LMFAO enjoy your Tbags





DebonaireBeef06 said:


> ..AHEM You , are simply getting SCHOOLED!!!!! DebonaireBeef06 LetsGetCrittical





DebonaireBeef06 said:


> but you are, keeep begging aye boy LMAO  Learn some literacy egg.





DebonaireBeef06 said:


> owwww sore?


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You're a newbie already calling members idiots...  I'd advise you to go create a new account, because not a chance you'll get a shred of respect from anyone now your colours have been shown. Follow your own advice and just leave.


MY GOD what sort of place is this another of KIWIPAULIES cronies no doubt!!! maybe it is you lot that should leave it would be a much nicer place OH dont tell me you grow 1 metre pound plants LOL


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> MY GOD what sort of place is this another of KIWIPAULIES cronies no doubt!!! maybe it is you lot that should leave it would be a much nicer place OH dont tell me you grow 1 metre pound plants LOL


oh yeah he can grow lol pity u cant u could stop begging dude


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> MY GOD what sort of place is this another of KIWIPAULIES cronies no doubt!!! maybe it is you lot that should leave it would be a much nicer place OH dont tell me you grow 1 metre pound plants LOL


ah, so you like to insult members AND make things up. You are clearly a welcome addition to this forum.

Seriously though, why are you still here? You're not going to change a thing, so this clearly isn't the place for you.

And again, how do you not understand how the internet works? I've never come across such a big cry baby in my life.


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds like u just wanna trash talk riu.

Im finking maybe ur a representative from another forum?

I havent been a member long but ive always been polite and always had polite responses. 

I do hope you learn to love riu, its a great place with great info coming from mostly great members. 

Just my 2 cents. 

 happy tokin


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You're a newbie already calling members idiots...  I'd advise you to go create a new account, because not a chance you'll get a shred of respect from anyone now your colours have been shown. Follow your own advice and just leave.


My god this really is a den of nastiness isnt it maybe you and Kiwipaulie and co should leave it would be a much nicer place thats for sure NO WONDER NO ONE RECOMENDS THIS PLACE and I mean NO ONE and like I said you are upsetting more than just me and if the way you lot work is to pounce on a new member and harrass them then YES IDIOTS BIG TIME so if you dont want to hear the truth GO AWAY and hang with that IP troll kiwipaulie ta


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> Sounds like u just wanna trash talk riu.
> 
> Im finking maybe ur a representative from another forum?
> 
> ...


Well allI want is these certain people TO LEAVE ME ALONE literally 5 mins after signing up and like I said my wife did not fair any better when she signed up years ago so say what you will there probably are some lovely people here in fact some have been very kind and understanding those that arent mates with kiwipaulie and co if you think that its fine to upset and trash talk new members I dont know what to say rto you


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> My god this really is a den of nastiness isnt it maybe you and Kiwipaulie and co should leave it would be a much nicer place thats for sure NO WONDER NO ONE RECOMENDS THIS PLACE and I mean NO ONE and like I said you are upsetting more than just me and if the way you lot work is to pounce on a new member and harrass them then YES IDIOTS BIG TIME so if you dont want to hear the truth GO AWAY and hang with that IP troll kiwipaulie ta


I have nothing to do with your little argument. So far as i'm concerned, you've come on here calling members idiots, you have no moral high ground. You are an immature cry baby. Get off the internet, you clearly are not emotionally capable of surviving.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> Sounds like u just wanna trash talk riu.
> 
> Im finking maybe ur a representative from another forum?
> 
> ...


exactly bro. it all depends on your attitude and intentions


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> Well allI want is these certain people TO LEAVE ME ALONE literally 5 mins after signing up and like I said my wife did not fair any better when she signed up years ago so say what you will there probably are some lovely people here in fact some have been very kind and understanding those that arent mates with kiwipaulie and co if you think that its fine to upset and trash talk new members I dont know what to say rto you


Your 'wife' had a total of 5 posts


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

If you have heard any positive feedback for RIU then why did u join?

Or am i pouncing on u too? Sorry if u feel i am, i am just following the thread and curious to know what made u join?


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

and they DO ..is that what you are saying ? did I say I had the moral high ground NO I SIMPLY WANT PEOPLE TO STOP BEING NASTY AND LEAVE ME BE HERE AND IN MY PRIVATE POSTS


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> If you have heard any positive feedback for RIU then why did u join?
> 
> Or am i pouncing on u too? Sorry if u feel i am, i am just following the thread and curious to know what made u join?


well i thought things may have changed and why put words in my mouth see I try to be reasonable and this is what I get as I said the loudest voices etc


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> and they DO ..is that what you are saying ? did I say I had the moral high ground NO I SIMPLY WANT PEOPLE TO STOP BEING NASTY AND LEAVE ME BE HERE AND IN MY PRIVATE POSTS


Also its like you all think you have a right to tell people whtether thay have a right to be here YOU DONT but you sure like to jump on the bandwagon huh and make a situation even worse WELL DONE i applaud you


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> and they DO ..is that what you are saying ? did I say I had the moral high ground NO I SIMPLY WANT PEOPLE TO STOP BEING NASTY AND LEAVE ME BE HERE AND IN MY PRIVATE POSTS


So why should others stop being nasty when you have been nasty in almost every post in this thread? Check your own attitude before criticising others.

Pot kettle black

I've not encountered you before on this forum, so the only conclusion I can make from this thread is that you are an immature and rude individual. Nothing in this thread gives me any reason to want you to be part of this community.


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Looool i want ppl to leave me alone so guys im gonna go start a new thread open to every1  

Somethings fishy here and i too am unbiased in this "debate"


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> Looool i want ppl to leave me alone so guys im gonna go start a new thread open to every1
> 
> Somethings fishy here and i too am unbiased in this "debate"


oh and whoever just tried to hyjack my computer I will be passing that info onto admin straight away this is the kind of nasty shit I am talking about


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

why are you so homophobic??? do you know the member with the highest like count is gay ? (I think- pin) heres a picture of my bench to make u feel better


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> oh and whoever just tried to hyjack my computer I will be passing that info onto admin straight away this is the kind of nasty shit I am talking about


paranoid much?


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> Looool i want ppl to leave me alone so guys im gonna go start a new thread open to every1
> 
> Somethings fishy here and i too am unbiased in this "debate"





MisterMaster said:


> Looool i want ppl to leave me alone so guys im gonna go start a new thread open to every1
> 
> Somethings fishy here and i too am unbiased in this "debate"


I realise you have nothig to do with this but you are targeting me and not the members trying to hijack info and harras me ok be even handed then if you are genuineam really disgusted now admin prepare for a shock you told me my security was safe


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Wtf!!!! Mate the pink in that looks craZy!! 

That trulynis some epic looking weed! 

Kudos to you my friend!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> I realise you have nothig to do with this but you are targeting me and not the members trying to hijack info and harras me ok be even handed then if you are genuineam really disgusted now admin prepare for a shock you told me my security was safe


oh threatening admin now are we??? haha


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> So why should others stop being nasty when you have been nasty in almost every post in this thread? Check your own attitude before criticising others.
> 
> Pot kettle black
> 
> I've not encountered you before on this forum, so the only conclusion I can make from this thread is that you are an immature and rude individual. Nothing in this thread gives me any reason to want you to be part of this community.


hey GET OFF THE BAND WAGON and tell youre creepy friends not to send hijack software to my comp pleAse very clever NOT


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

this is what meth does to you ......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

DebonaireBeef06 said:


> My god this really is a den of nastiness isnt it maybe you and Kiwipaulie and co should leave it would be a much nicer place thats for sure NO WONDER NO ONE RECOMENDS THIS PLACE and I mean NO ONE and like I said you are upsetting more than just me and if the way you lot work is to pounce on a new member and harrass them then YES IDIOTS BIG TIME so if you dont want to hear the truth GO AWAY and hang with that IP troll kiwipaulie ta





DebonaireBeef06 said:


> Learn some literacy egg.


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

And debonaire no not at all. Just seems odd ur so new and making such a fast reputation as a member. 

I have never spoken with any of the posters in this thread. 

And i would like u to enjoy ur experience here at RIU.

However i have at no point been offensive to u and despite this in every reply u continually find a way to bad mouth this site. 

Are you here for help? Or to help others?


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 29, 2014)

I kinda skipped over most this thread, but I am wondering if anyone got pics of his wife? PM ME


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> And debonaire no not at all. Just seems odd ur so new and making such a fast reputation as a member.
> 
> I have never spoken with any of the posters in this thread.
> 
> ...


I dont care again you target me its pretty clear what your agenda is I just want a fair go and As yet I have not had one ok I have not been offensive to you either I really could care less what people think but if this is how new members get treated here well what can I say I certainly will be pointing it out


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuck estevez!


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

ooooh gee that was offensive talk about band wagon jumping a bit sore your attack didnt work i take it lmfao


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

I didnt say u have. I said u keep badmouthing the site... And....well.... You see my point.

Im an advocate for this site because of the help its gave me in the past and i think thats fantastic. 

Sorry if your opinion doesnt sway me to think otherwise.


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> I didnt say u have. I said u keep badmouthing the site... And....well.... You see my point.
> 
> Im an advocate for this site because of the help its gave me in the past and i think thats fantastic.
> 
> Sorry if your opinion doesnt sway me to think otherwise.


well please BE FAIR and stop this harrasment now picking on my wife and you say nothing !??


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> I didnt say u have. I said u keep badmouthing the site... And....well.... You see my point.
> 
> Im an advocate for this site because of the help its gave me in the past and i think thats fantastic.
> 
> Sorry if your opinion doesnt sway me to think otherwise.


I have no intention to sway you at all just a bit of FAIRNESS like I said hyjack software and now pics c mon get real who is harrasing who???


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

made up wife sock puppet supporter account


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

life's not fair sometimes.


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Dude cmon! 

Its just banter! 

Give the site another chance. 

Disregard anything any1 has said to u that u have disliked. Move on. And enjoy the site! 

P.s im sure your wife is a babe! Kudos to u!


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> I didnt say u have. I said u keep badmouthing the site... And....well.... You see my point.
> 
> Im an advocate for this site because of the help its gave me in the past and i think thats fantastic.
> 
> Sorry if your opinion doesnt sway me to think otherwise.


I am not trying to sway maybe just pointing out that your approach has been lop sided I have an issue with SOME OF THE PEOPLE NOT THE SITE AS SUCH


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

yes here here lol and what or who exactly qualifies to be a 'senior member' maybe uncle buck or fdd


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> Dude cmon!
> 
> Its just banter!
> 
> ...


OK thanks I have taken in what you have said ok


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree! Thanks to RIU i grow like a boss! And im no senior member!

If your here for resources, uve come to the right place


----------



## MisterMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Good man debonaire! 

Enjoy the site from here on out! Im confident u will! 

Much love fellow grower


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

MisterMaster said:


> Good man debonaire!
> 
> Enjoy the site from here on out! Im confident u will!
> 
> Much love fellow grower


lol the guys gone crazy in newbie central


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol the guys gone crazy in newbie central


it's just mainliner,bradburry's new puppet account, don't fall for it.


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 29, 2014)

give him a little credit, he even trolled rollie aka @potroast,lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

oh im half asleep but the elaborate nz thing and kiwipaulie saying he posts in lots of forums had me thinking


----------

